# eddie guerrero is dead



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/eddieguerreropasses


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Eddie was one of the greats.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Damn







.

He was pimp, what happened to him?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

oh my god
Dont follow wrestling that much these days but i was a huge ECW,WCW,WWF fan as a teen.
Followed eddies career through all 3 orgs.
He was one of the best.
RIP

Ps any news as too what happened? i know he had drug problems in the past but i though he was past that?


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

Anyone remember when Brian Pillman was found dead in his minneapolis hotel a few years back? Kinda odd it's in Minneapolis too.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i havnt watched it much recently, buty when i was younger he was one of my favorites


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sucks

no more latino heat


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the memories, Eddie.

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o sh*t

he used to be one of my favourites aw man this sucks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow thats sad. I remember him from when I use to watch WWF as a kid.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sucks


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

He was found in the bathroom.....

So Id bet either suicide or drug overdose...

So much for cheating death and stealing life


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He was found dead in the bathroom with his tooth brush still in mouth. They suspect it was heart failure.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Mettle said:


> He was found dead in the bathroom with his tooth brush still in mouth. They suspect it was heart failure.


Probably due to all the addictions he has been through.... Its no secret he's been attacking the steroids for several years now, not to mention several other narcotics throughout his past....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i thought he sucked coz he was pimping chyna, but its a sad waste

rip eddie


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn./ He seemed to kinda get his career back on track.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

he lied, cheated and stole throughout his career. But he could cheat his way out of death.
Im gonna watch RAW this monday and see if theres gonna be some sort of ceremony.


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

May God bless you Eddie.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i dont believe it.

Just another wrestling act.

But if he really is dead.
RIP


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mauls said:


> i dont believe it.
> 
> Just another wrestling act.


They do make story lines out of some bad things, but I dont think they would ever fake someones death!

Im not a huge wrestling fan anymore, but will watch it when there is nothing on and only saw him last night wrestling taking a chair shot. Met him a couple of months back when they were last in the UK, was a big mofo!


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

thats crazy, he was a good character back in wwf, the new wresting sucks but i've watched a couple episodes recently, there was some story about some guy threatning his family or someshit, i think it was JBL,

he obviosly did steroids, wich probly was mainly to blame, he used to be a little guy who would do crazy acrobatic sh*t in wwf, nowadays he was just HUGE, steroids fucks your liver up so bad, any drug addiction is alot worse if your doing steroids too

its probably a big problem in wrestling, you never hear about people getting caught but obviosly some guys do itt, so they prolby dont even test for it


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorry..never heard of him. was he popular in usa


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

No more Latino Heat....









RIP....


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

alan said:


> sorry..never heard of him. was he popular in usa


as far as wrestling goes, yes he was very popular


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats too bad, I havent watched for about 8 years or so, but I remember him.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

mauls said:


> i dont believe it.
> 
> Just another wrestling act.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> its probably a big problem in wrestling, you never hear about people getting caught but obviosly some guys do itt, so they prolby dont even test for it


No kidding.... You think so? They're all on steroids. They are all monsters. They were all involved with a congressional hearing in the early 90s concerning this. Other notables caught with steroids include: Lex Luger, Hulk Hogan, Vince McMahon, Brian Pillman, and a SLEW of others. They are all on steroids, and most are on cocaine as well. Those combine for a heart attack in the making.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I always hated wrestling cause it's really ****,and one of my good friends is a wrestling maniac. He used to always make me watch it (and still does) . Eddie Gurrero was one of the only guys i liked cause he didn't wear a speedo and he had a cool caddilac,he was my 2nd favorite wrestler i guess. Thank god Ray Mysterio jr. is okay. R.I.P. Eddie


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Just seen the press conference on the WWE website with Vince McMahon and Chavo Guerrero.

Apparently it was 4 years nearly to the day that Eddie had been off the drugs. Now obviously this might not be true, but is interesting if it is!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Just seen the press conference on the WWE website with Vince McMahon and Chavo Guerrero.
> 
> Apparently it was 4 years nearly to the day that Eddie had been off the drugs. Now obviously this might not be true, but is interesting if it is!


the press conference is kinda weird, makes me think its staged

7:36 into it he says "eddie just had his four year sobriety, uh 3 days i believe....it was the 15th of november"

how could he have it 3 days ago when the 15th of november is in 2 days?

maybe this is gonna be aired friday? or whast going on with this

and whast with the camera man? hes moving around everwhere


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> Just seen the press conference on the WWE website with Vince McMahon and Chavo Guerrero.
> 
> Apparently it was 4 years nearly to the day that Eddie had been off the drugs. Now obviously this might not be true, but is interesting if it is!


the press conference is kinda weird, makes me think its staged

7:36 into it he says "eddie just had his four year sobriety, uh 3 days i believe....it was the 15th of november"

how could he have it 3 days ago when the 15th of november is in 2 days?

maybe this is gonna be aired friday? or whast gonig on with this
[/quote]

I really dont think it is staged. Its one thing joking around about an affair within WWE but faking someones death is pure business suicide, and Vince is not that stupid!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I dont think steroids where much of an issue..
it was painkillers he got addicted too...such a waste


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Just seen the press conference on the WWE website with Vince McMahon and Chavo Guerrero.
> 
> Apparently it was 4 years nearly to the day that Eddie had been off the drugs. Now obviously this might not be true, but is interesting if it is!


the press conference is kinda weird, makes me think its staged

7:36 into it he says "eddie just had his four year sobriety, uh 3 days i believe....it was the 15th of november"

how could he have it 3 days ago when the 15th of november is in 2 days?

maybe this is gonna be aired friday? or whast gonig on with this
[/quote]

I really dont think it is staged. Its one thing joking around about an affair within WWE but faking someones death is pure business suicide, and Vince is not that stupid!
[/quote]

yea true, but WWE has been going downhill alot recently....i turned it on about a month ago and a new storyline was that "ray mysterio's kid was actually eddie's child and ray adopted him b/c he cant have kids"....plus, what a good way to get alot of publicity with one of the best well known guys whos making quite a comeback and is featured nearly every single event to die off.

im not sure what to think of it at this point


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

I think it was pretty classless for Vince to say to Chavo..."looks like you are the last of the bunch now," or something like that....

There is going to be a huge tribute show(s) tomorrow on RAW and Friday on Smackdown...
Likely, both shows will be solely focused on Eddie....

I personally still highly doubt his sobriety... He may have wandered away from many narcotics and other drugs, but STEROIDS are still considered drugs and it is flat obvious he is/was using them even in the last four years...

Oh yea, for any doubters, Eddie is actually dead.....


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

May u rest in peace EDDIE...

Gosh! maybe OD... or prolly the Rhoids????


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Have you seen him lately? He is huge, anybody notice the acne on his back? Anybody know anything about steroids? That is what killed him :nod: Live hard, die hard, so long Eddie


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

What a loss, but I too think it was due to steroids, I used to watch the WWF as a teen to and I remember him as a lightweight, acrobatic, mexican wrestling styled fighter but then I saw a match a few weeks ago and he looked HUGE, it's obvious that he was hitting them pretty hard.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

See my post concerning steroids. It should explain the connection that *most* play in heart failure. *Most* mimic or are testosterone in some form or another.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Anybody remember Owen Hart?

My roomate was at the event when he fell from the rafters and was killed on impact.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mauls said:


> Anybody remember Owen Hart?
> 
> My roomate was at the event when he fell from the rafters and was killed on impact.


 o'yeah, Bret "Hitman" Hart's brother


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn. As much as people hated Eddie, he was a great wrestler and character.

R.I.P. Eddie


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damm man this sucks, he was the lationo Heat, has it been on the news yet?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

damn thats crazy, he was cool as hell. if he used to have a drug problem it still could've been effect from past drug use. anyone notice how huge he got over the past 3yrs? im bettin heart problems, only 38yrs old too.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

*No kidding.... You think so? They're all on steroids. They are all monsters. They were all involved with a congressional hearing in the early 90s concerning this. Other notables caught with steroids include: Lex Luger, Hulk Hogan, Vince McMahon, Brian Pillman, and a SLEW of others. They are all on steroids, and most are on cocaine as well. Those combine for a heart attack in the making.
[/quote]*

Roids or not a man has passed and its a loss to the wrestling world along with the real world. I know many of these wrestlers and many of them are on the juice but there is some that are not. "SO DONT GET IT TWISTED" We at APW (ALLPROWRESTLING.COM) give our prayers to his family! RIP- EDDIE G


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man this is really sad, he was one of my favorite wrestlers back in the WCW days along with Rey Mysterio and a few others. RIP Eddie.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.exclusivesteveknight.com/goodbye.html








once again.

Amazing vid. Check it out.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

That sucks, one of my favorites


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Curley said:


> Roids or not a man has passed and its a loss to the wrestling world along with the real world. I know many of these wrestlers and many of them are on the juice but there is some that are not. "SO DONT GET IT TWISTED" We at APW (ALLPROWRESTLING.COM) give our prayers to his family! RIP- EDDIE G


Uh, perhaps I don't get it. I don't know his family. I feel bad for his death (it's a shame), but I don't *really* care. And I think it's overused and overplayed to say to pray for his family. You don't really fold your hands at night before bed and thank God for mommy, daddy, and Eddie's family. You certainly don't thank God for food and Eddie Guererro at the dinner table. So sure, *pray* for his family, but they will get along just fine without you or your prayers. Their healing isn't about you or APW. So don't get THAT twisted.

And yes, I can certainly tell who has been on the juice. Not really difficult to tell.

Maybe I don't get wrestling... It's half naked men in a soap opera that isn't real. It is scripted down to the very core. What the hell is so entertaining? Look at that half naked dude picking up that other half naked dude! I dunno, seems to me that it has some tendencies....


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Understand your opinion....but dont put words in my mouth!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

WTF ... RIP eddie

I saw him at the lakewood mall like 3 yrs ago.... he looks way bigger in person than on T.V


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

holy sh*t. thats crazy, i didnt know he died till i read this post. i met him at the block in orange back when i was in highschool about 5-6 years ago. i recognized him but didnt really say anything to him, he just wanted me to take a picture of him and his family there. i took the pic, he said thanks and that was it. wasnt ever really a big fan of wrestling, but my friends in high school watched that ish every week so i knew who he was. pretty sad stuff


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

*R.I.P * ED


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Anybody Watching Raw?


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

I am......

Anyone watching it still think this is somekind of storyline now???


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> Anybody Watching Raw?


stopped watching it when i was 9


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> I am......
> 
> Anyone watching it still think this is somekind of storyline now???


the weird thing is that nobody talked bout his death on the news


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

What you talkin about.... Its been on CNN and ESPN... Not to mention local Minnesota News...

Check out www.lordsofpain.net if you want links to the news articles.....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> What you talkin about.... Its been on CNN and ESPN... Not to mention local Minnesota News...
> 
> Check out www.lordsofpain.net if you want links to the news articles.....


i been watching the news and still nothing about his death
[/quote]

fox 11 news

Recent Stories

Cambodian Children's Fund
The Children of Agape
Ask the Expert: Larry Sobel
Lisa's LA: The Living Room
Petography
Dodger Stadium Seats
Saving Wildlife International
Small Paul
Robosaurus
Segway Tours
Pakistan Fundraiser
French 75 Brasserie
Generra Slim Jeans
La La Ling
Bare Minimum Diet
Women and Families Conference
The Nail Lounge
Infant Sleeping Tips
Barbie Fashions
Puppies and Babies
Free Cash for College
Laguna Beach
Project Jambo
Shining Light Fund
Zagat Guide
Salvation Baseball
Walls That Wow!
Lumeria Healing Spa
Jury Duty Scam

no eddie guerrero


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Well where are you from??

I gave you the website to go to if you want to find the articles on CNN TV this afternoon, or the ESPN radio show... Its been plastered all over local Minneapolis, MN news......

Lets face reality, we are talking about wrestling here... We are not dealing with Tom Brady or Alex Rodriguez, allen Iverson, or Mario Lemieux passing away.... Its not going to be as widespread on national news....

If you get CNN, I here they are running the story every hour with the top headlines from the weekend.... And Vince Mcmahon himself appeared on CNN at 4:30(CT) and answered some questions...

Or just go to http://www.lordsofpain.net/index2.html and follow the links and articles around about Eddie's death... There are tons of them...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bowserfins said:


> Well where are you from??
> 
> I gave you the website to go to if you want to find the articles on CNN TV this afternoon, or the ESPN radio show... Its been plastered all over local Minneapolis, MN news......
> 
> ...


im from L.A CA


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

you guys are really messed up if you think this is a joke or a story line!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Anyone watch the RAW tribute show tonight? Man, some of the testimonies/comments made by fellow wrestlers and staff. That was hard to watch.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Anyone watch the RAW tribute show tonight? Man, some of the testimonies/comments made by fellow wrestlers and staff. That was hard to watch.


Mettle.. THat was pretty fucked up.... My old lady hates wrestling, but even she was ballin during the show....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

bowserfins said:


> Anyone watch the RAW tribute show tonight? Man, some of the testimonies/comments made by fellow wrestlers and staff. That was hard to watch.


Mettle.. THat was pretty fucked up.... My old lady hates wrestling, but even she was ballin during the show....
[/quote]

I've never been an _insane_ wrestling fan. But I grew up watching it on and off. And to see guys like Triple H and Chris Benoit breaking down on camera like they were - that's just too much. Props to Vince and the crew for giving Eddie a very well deserved night of remembrance. Smack Down will be another tribute to Latino Heat.

FYI. Both SmackDown and RAW were both pre-taped Sunday night.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Im watching raw right now and all the superstars are talking about him and saying some nice words.Rip Eddie


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im gonna miss his pimped out rides he drove down to the ring


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Anyone watch the RAW tribute show tonight? Man, some of the testimonies/comments made by fellow wrestlers and staff. That was hard to watch.


I stayed up to watch it (raw on live at 2am in the uk)
Real emotional stuff, esp the crowd at the start and benoit and mysterios tributes









does anyone know the song they used in his tribute video???


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

does anyone know the song they used in his tribute video???
[/quote]

Here you go bro..... Johnny Cash, the song is called hurt.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

That's a cover of a NIN song (before they sucked).


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Clay said:


> That's a cover of a NIN song (before they sucked).


Are you sure it's not the other way round?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Fido said:


> you guys are really messed up if you think this is a joke or a story line!


 I don't think it's that unreasonable to think that given the nature of the business and some of the storylines they've been using lately. I'm 99.5% sure it's real but you just never know.

In the unlikely case that it is all staged then I think that would be the end of the WWE.

Once again, I don't mean any disrespect.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> That's a cover of a NIN song (before they sucked).


Are you sure it's not the other way round?
[/quote]

Trent Reznor wrote "Hurt" It's off th"Downward Spiral" album.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Curley said:


> does anyone know the song they used in his tribute video???


Here you go bro..... Johnny Cash, the song is called hurt.
[/quote]
DLing :nod:

Thanks man


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

NIN covered hurt, but Johnny Cash wrote it long before NIN.....

For those still doubting his death.. Yahoo.com is covering the story now...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

[quote name='bowserfins' date='Nov 15 2005, 01:03 PM' post='1269951']
NIN covered hurt, but Johnny Cash wrote it long before NIN.....

No, Trent Reznor wrote "Hurt" , here's a piece on his reaction to Mr. C covering it.

"In an interview with Alternative Press, Reznor admitted that when Rubin first asked if Cash could cover his song, he was "flattered" but worried that "the idea sounded a bit gimmicky." The power of Cash's song didn't fully hit Reznor until he saw the video:

I pop the video in, and wow&#8230; Tears welling, silence, goose-bumps&#8230; Wow. I just lost my girlfriend, because that song isn't mine anymore. &#8230; It really made me think about how powerful music is as a medium and art form. I wrote some words and music in my bedroom as a way of staying sane, about a bleak and desperate place I was in, totally isolated and alone. [Somehow] that winds up reinterpreted by a music legend from a radically different era/genre and still retains sincerity and meaning-different, but every bit as pure. [1]

Reznor still occasionally refers to "Hurt" as "a song that isn't mine anymore." (theninhotline.net)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone got a video link to the Guerrro tribute on RAW?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Anyone got a video link to the Guerrro tribute on RAW?


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/unlimited/


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Anyone got a video link to the Guerrro tribute on RAW?


this one


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

Wrestling is stupid... so i don't even know who this person is.

but







anyways


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nuance said:


> Wrestling is stupid...


Ok, that's just great.


----------



## bowserfins (Apr 14, 2005)

Henry79 or anyone else wanting to some some news sh*t about this...

Eddie Feature On MSNBC Tonight; Tribute Videos, Pics Posted
Submitted by Daniel Pena on Tuesday, November 15, 2005 at 5:44 PM EST

As a reminder, there will be a feature on Eddie Guererro on "Live & Direct with Rita Cosby" tonight at 9:00 p.m. on MSNBC.

WWE.com has posted numerous videos of various WWE stars remembering Eddie Guerrero which aired on WWE Unlimited last night. Trish Stratus, JBL, Kurt Angle and Booker T among others remember Eddie. CLICK HERE to visit the videos page.

WWE.com has posted several photos of Eddie Guerrero from throughout his long career. Pics of him in ECW, WCW and WWE have been posted. CLICK HERE to see the pics.

And for Nuance..... If you think wrestling is stupid and you don't really care... Why the hell even bother.....


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm a HUGE wrestling fan. I had tears in my eyes when I watched the tribute video for Eddy.

R.I.P Man

I prayed for God to bring you back man. Jesus Christ has resseructed people before, he could do it in a snap of fingers. I know the devil did this to you man. It wasn't your time to leave. :Cry

WE LOVE U EDDY

EDDY EDDY EDDY EDDY EDDY EDDY

R.I.P EDDY GUERRERO 1967-2005


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Autopsy (SP?) results came out:

Heart disease, hereditary but inflamed by drug abuse from the past (coke).


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

May you reast in peace Eddie Guerrerro,
For this was your time to go.
It will be hard for us to forget you,
And for the fans who you barely knew.
The moment of silence is all we can hear,
The sadness, the pain, the heart broken, and tears.
You will be dearly misssed and this I must say,
You are in a better place now, but you memory will always stay..
With us forever..till this day,
Just keep your head up high, and "he" will show you the way,
And take you in his arms to the heavens gateway.
Now let us join hands and pray oh sweet sorrow,
May you rest in peace, my friend, Eddie Guerrerro.........
R.I.P 2005









Linda


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

teamevil said:


> lol


wtf?


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> lol


wtf?








[/quote]

WTF IS RIGHT!!! I AGREE, BAN EM.....


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

pay no attention tot he troll


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

rip eddie n thx viva la raza


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

for those in the bay area, WWE SmackDown will have a tribute to Eddie on Friday the 18th at 8pm on UPN44 (channel 12 on cable)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/


----------

